# Iowa Concludes Three Game Road Trip With Victory



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Othyus Jeffers scored 27 points and grabbed 9 rebounds to lead the Iowa Energy to a 107-96 victory over the Utah Flash Saturday night in Orem, UT. Former Iowa State Cyclone Curtis Stinson poured in 22 points and handed out 11 assists in the victory. 
The Energy, concluding a difficult three game road trip, took a 6-4 lead early in the first quarter on a turnaround jump shot by Anthony Tolliver and never gave the lead back to Utah. Iowa made 20 of 23 free throw attempts and only turned the ball over 13 times on the night. 

Utah, who entered the game tied with Idaho for 1st place in the D-League's West Division, were led by NBA veteran Ronald Dupree, who finished with 22 points. 

Iowa moves to 19-10 on the year, and extends their Central Division lead over Dakota to 1.5 games. 

The Energy then return home on Monday for a 7pm contest vs. Erie. The first 2,000 fans at Monday's game will receive a free "Benny the Bull" Bobblehead. 

Group and single game tickets to all are available by calling 515-462-2849 or visiting www.iowanba.com.


----------

